# Where to buy autoglass locally?



## Sully (May 8, 2015)

My g/f went out to the car to go to work and her passenger side front window was broken. Nothing stolen, nothing damaged other than the window. No clue what happened, neighbors saw nothing. Anyway. 

All the autoglass companies want to charge $300 to replace it. I'm not paying that for a 20 minute fix. Does anyone know where I can buy car windows without having to wait for them to be shipped to me? There's a service for radiators, 1800Radiators, that delivers right to your door. Kinda looking for something like that. All the autoglass places said no, they won't sell just the glass. 

Can anybody help a brother out?


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 8, 2015)

The service department at a dealership....parts guy should have it or be able to order it...tell em your running a errand for X body shop to get their discount..

or try a junk yard...craigslist always has some totaled out cars they are parting out..


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2015)

Do you have any kind of place where you can go remove parts from cars that are totaled out?  We have one locally called Pull-a-Part.  You take your own tools out there and find whatever you need and take it out yourself.  I have done it for seats, spare tires, all kinds of stuff.  I have even seen guys out there removing whole engines.  A seat is like 10 or 20 bucks, a spare tire 10 bucks, engine 350 etc.  I have pulled transmissions out at junkyards, etc.  If you can find the correct side glass, I am sure you can read up on the net on how to best remove it before you go out there.  Shouldn't take more than 15 mins.  Here is a link with locations.  I am sure there is something similar if you dont have a pull a part locally.

http://www.pullapart.com/locations/


----------



## Sully (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, I'm on my way to the pull a part right now. It's just so hit or miss. Especially since her vehicle is an Isuzu, just not many of those around. I was just hoping for some kind of nation wide company that would deliver brand new glass so I wouldn't have to sweat it.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2015)

You can also look at their inventory online to see what cars they have out there.  Depending on what kind of Isuzu she has, there may be other makes and models that have the same glass.  Just google it.  I think I got Jeep Cherokee seats out of a Dodge mini van or something like that.  Good luck....


----------



## Sully (May 8, 2015)

Couldn't find it at the Pull-a-part, but they sent me to an auto salvage place across town that had it in stock. $50 instead of $300.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 8, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Couldn't find it at the Pull-a-part, but they sent me to an auto salvage place across town that had it in stock. $50 instead of $300.



Good deal.


----------



## turbobusa (May 9, 2015)

What kind of car? the mexicans on torence did roll up glass for a few of my vehicles.$ 65= $95 installed. I know windshield installed for my truck was 105 installed ....Dealerships will double or triple charge almost always.
Thx , T........


----------



## Sully (May 10, 2015)

Second Gen Isuzu Rodeo. Not a very common vehicle around my parts. And we don't have any Mexican discount businesses where I am. The only Mexicans around here work in restaurants or in the fields. I don't mean that statement to be racially insensitive, just an observation on how things are where I live.


----------



## turbobusa (May 10, 2015)

understood. The one thing we do have is inexpensive car parts and quality work for very little.They usually undercut the dealerships by 50-70%
Good luck that vehicle should be easy to find glass for. s it the series that was also rebadged as honda passports for a few year?
T


----------



## chrisr116 (May 10, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> understood. The one thing we do have is inexpensive car parts and quality work for very little.They usually undercut the dealerships by 50-70%
> Good luck that vehicle should be easy to find glass for. s it the series that was also rebadged as honda passports for a few year?
> T



Yep, Rodeo was the same as the Passport for several years...


----------



## Sully (May 11, 2015)

For the first gen models it was. The second gen was different.


----------



## ASHOP (May 11, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> My g/f went out to the car to go to work and her passenger side front window was broken. Nothing stolen, nothing damaged other than the window. No clue what happened, neighbors saw nothing. Anyway.
> 
> All the autoglass companies want to charge $300 to replace it. I'm not paying that for a 20 minute fix. Does anyone know where I can buy car windows without having to wait for them to be shipped to me? There's a service for radiators, 1800Radiators, that delivers right to your door. Kinda looking for something like that. All the autoglass places said no, they won't sell just the glass.
> 
> Can anybody help a brother out?




Try local bone yards,,if no luck try ebay.


----------

